# [ODMP] New Jersey Department of Corrections, New Jersey ~ January 10, 2006



## Guest (Feb 1, 2006)

A Senior Corrections Officer with the New Jersey Department of Corrections was killed in the line of duty on January 10, 2006

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18116*


----------

